# Gtx 940m 2gb Amd m360



## ankitj1611 (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello, i am getting laptop with 940m 2gb and amd m360 2gb in around 50000
Are these gpu good for gta 5 and watchdogs with i5 cpu? 

Ot please suggest me a cheapest laptop gpu which will play these games


Thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2016)

short answer : 940m


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2016)

You can get a 950M laptop for 50-55k.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jun 11, 2016)

ok thanks i will try to look  for gtx 950m.there is a laptop on shopclues but its with seller warranty and its with *HQ* proc but seller warranty is main problem

please can you give me link for laptop with 950m in 50-55k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2016)

ankitj1611 said:


> ok thanks i will try to look  for gtx 950m.there is a laptop on shopclues but its with seller warranty and its with *HQ* proc but seller warranty is main problem
> 
> please can you give me link for laptop with 950m in 50-55k



Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6&quot; HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay

Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 11, 2016)

It is DDR3 version though but still i think this is the fastest option available in this price range & that too only because of Asus imported laptops & their universal international warranty.In India the best one can get within 50k is 940m with a weaker "U" version processor.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M DDR3 vs. GDDR5 Review - NotebookCheck.net Review

P.S.Forget about ATI graphics card in any indian laptop,the best card available for ATI is R7 M265 which is faster than R7 M330 & M360 & ironically only laptop i could find in market having this card is a 36k Acer laptop with AMD A10 processor.Even 50k laptops from dell,lenovo,hp comes with M330/360 only,pathetic.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jun 11, 2016)

Yeah i already mentioned about that asus laptop.but problem is its mentioned seller warranty.2 years asus only if seller provides original bill


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2016)

ankitj1611 said:


> Yeah i already mentioned about that asus laptop.but problem is its mentioned seller warranty.2 years asus only if seller provides original bill


Then ask the seller for the original bill.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 11, 2016)

If seller seems good then 1 yr warranty seems alright.Laptops usually face serious issues related to graphics card/mobo usually in their 1st year itself.After that it is usually hdd that goes down.If this laptop can survive good amount of gaming in typical Indian hot environment without frying its mobo/gfx card in its 1st year then most likely it should survive for next few years too with possible hdd/battery replacement.

If you want piece of mind & want to go with 940m then here is a review link:
NVIDIA GeForce 940M - NotebookCheck.net Tec

Btw read these also if planning on buying HP laptop:
*forum.digit.in/software-q/196697-display-driver-errors-os-hp-issue.html
*forum.digit.in/software-q/197543-windows-10-weird-issues-2.html


----------



## billubakra (Jun 13, 2016)

Jain sahab DO NOT buy a Harassment-Packard laptop.
  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]
Dear can you please explain the bold part?



whitestar_999 said:


> It is DDR3 version though but still i think this is the fastest option available in this price range & that too only because of Asus imported laptops & their universal international warranty.*In India the best one can get within 50k is 940m with a weaker "U" version processor.*
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M DDR3 vs. GDDR5 Review - NotebookCheck.net Review
> 
> P.S.Forget about ATI graphics card in any indian laptop,the best card available for ATI is R7 M265 which is faster than R7 M330 & M360 & ironically only laptop i could find in market having this card is a 36k Acer laptop with AMD A10 processor*.Even 50k laptops from dell,lenovo,hp comes with M330/360 only,pathetic*.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2016)

In India all laptop manufacturers sell laptops with "U" version processors of core i series.e.g.i3 5005u,i5 5200u,i7 6500u etc.In fact even laptops costing almost 1lakh comes with "U" version of i7 while in other countries like USA "U" version processors only comes with small size/compact form laptops not mainstream & definitely not high end models.I think in India because of excessive heat & dust issue laptop manufacturers prefer to use "U" version as there are less chances of processor/mobo frying within warranty period plus more profit.

Situation of ATI graphics in laptops in India is very bad.One can get nvidia GT930m in a 32k asus laptop which is newer & faster than ATI R7 M330/360 but i have yet to see a laptop sold in India(not counting imported/smuggled models from abroad) which has ATI graphics equivalent to nvidia 930m.When i visited mkt the costliest ATI grahics card based laptops(50-60k) have only M330/360 & all costly gaming laptops(70k & above) comes with nvidia cards.I think ATI does not take laptop graphics card market in India seriously so they don't make many deals with laptop manufacturers to push their faster/better cards in laptops sold here.


----------

